# Bringing old oak door back to life



## baldbrummie (8 Apr 2016)

Hi, any idea how to bring this old oak door back to life again..for example should I use varnish or oil after sanding .... 1920's how in a conservation area so I need to keep the door 

Any help would be great

Steve


----------



## ColeyS1 (8 Apr 2016)

Sand it, oil it. Must say it looks good as is apart from the bottom greying a little

Coley


----------



## baldbrummie (8 Apr 2016)

Thank you Coley, can you recommend a good oil ?

Steve


----------



## HexusOdy (8 Apr 2016)

Osmo UV oil to fight off the greying?


----------



## ColeyS1 (8 Apr 2016)

HexusOdy":2pnpmph1 said:


> Osmo UV oil to fight off the greying?


+1 good stuff. 

Coley


----------



## ED65 (9 Apr 2016)

I'd be very careful about sanding this. Have you thought about how you'll sand around the hinges, not to mention the bolts and not have the scratches show up? Particularly if you're going to oil this cross-grain scratches will be plainly evident.

I would try a stripper, then use scraping to get any tricky spots.


----------



## baldbrummie (9 Apr 2016)

ED65, I've taken all the bolts out..these will be cleaned with emery cloth same as the hinges.

Steve


----------



## ED65 (9 Apr 2016)

Well that'll help! Was that a big job? I wouldn't have thought they'd be easy to remove.


----------



## baldbrummie (9 Apr 2016)

Just short of 30 min to remove all....a couple of them didn't want to come out


----------



## baldbrummie (10 Apr 2016)

Door all ready for sanding... this should be fun :wink:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (10 Apr 2016)

Make sure you oil it well where the ironmongery touches it - you'll have blue black stains everywhere otherwise. If you're painting the hinges do the backs as well, bare steel and oak are a no no. (unless you're doing it deliberately of course  ) For the same reason don't be tempted to use wire wool.


----------



## thetyreman (11 Apr 2016)

I would scrape it, instead of sanding, please show us pictures when you've finished, that's a nice looking door by the way, you can't beat oak doors.


----------



## yetloh (19 Apr 2016)

Steel and oak are not good bedfellows so a good long lasting finish on the steel is as important as that on the oak. I would Galvafroid any bare steel before painting it.

Jim


----------



## MattRoberts (19 Apr 2016)

Look forward to seeing the finished result!


----------



## baldbrummie (24 Apr 2016)

Looking better now, I've left the lion head door knocker off...it reminded me of my home team Aston Villa   

I couldn't get some of the grey wood to clean up, but I think it adds to the door.


----------



## Rorschach (24 Apr 2016)

Well that's a big improvement!


----------

